# Utiliser écran imac pour tour pc ?



## julienp (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour et merci d'avance de votre intérêt 

Ma question est de savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser l'écran de mon IMac pour y brancher une tour de pc 11X Alienware pour le jeu avec un genre "Adaptateur Moshi Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI (avec audio)" ou avec un firewire.

Je met la photo de l arriere de mon mac en anexe car il me semble que le port tout à droite n'est pas le meme que la fiche de l'adaptateur d apple

Voici le lien de cet article : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1824ZM/A/Adaptateur_Moshi_Mini_DisplayPort_vers_HDMI?fnode=53







Voici ma bête :

  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac9,1 (2009)
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2.66 GHz

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## LaJague (29 Août 2012)

sauf erreur , seul l imac 2011 peut servir d ecran avec le port MDP en entrée, sur les anciens models il ne sert qu'en sortie


----------



## ntx (29 Août 2012)

Les iMac 27" à partir du modèle "Late 2009" disposent d'une entrée vidéo.



> supports input from external DisplayPort sources (requires cables and adapters, sold separately)



Pour le format, tout est précisé dans le guide fourni avec ta machine.


----------



## bzhjcc (30 Août 2012)

Je compte réaliser la même opération que toi.
Utiliser mon Imac 27" late 2009 comme écran de mon futur "game centre" fait maison.

Je vais acheter une carte GPU avec en natif une sortie Displayport car de mémoire, j'ai lu sur le net que les adaptateurs HDMI ou DVI vers mini Displayport de marche pas avec un iMac ?
=> Carte graphique				Gigabyte  				 				 GeForce GTX 670 WindForce 3x - OC - 2 Go 

J'ai déjà acheter un câble pour me connecter.
=> Cordon displayport vers mini-dp m/m -  2m [128004]
tu le trouveras sur http://www.stce.fr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=10718 

Je fais le test quand jaurais monté ma machine. et je vous tiens informé.


----------



## julienp (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous et merci de vos réponses.

Donc si j'ai bien compris, tampis pour moi..

*bzhjcc* Oui, ton teste m'intéresse et merci d'avance de me tenir au courant )

Très bonne journée a tous


----------



## bzhjcc (18 Septembre 2012)

julienp a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris, tampis pour moi..
> 
> ...



J'ai reçu mon matos ce WE, tout fonctionne à merveille.
L'écran de l'iMac est bien piloté sans le moindre défaut et le son est même renvoyé vers les hautparleurs intégrés.
Un vrai bonheur, ma nouvelle machine étant plus silencieuse que l'iMac .
Une simple commande sur pomme+F2 et je bascule d'affichage.


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Septembre 2012)

Donc avec une carte vidéo qui a une sortie DisplayPort sur ton PC et un simple câble DP vers mini-DP, tu arrives à exploiter ton iMac comme moniteur pour ton PC ? 

Parce que j'ai cherché sur le net pendant des heures et des heures pour réaliser la même opération, sans succès ...
Bon, après j'ai un iMac 2011, donc du Thunderbolt, ça change peut-être la donne ...


----------



## bzhjcc (6 Avril 2014)

Après deux ans d utilisation ma carte graphique vient de lâcher. Je l'ai déjà changée en janvier et elle est retombée en panne? Je passe chez Apple store la semaine prochaine pour diagnostique.
Bien que le ginious du bar Apple me certifiait en janvier qu'il n y ait aucun problème j ai des doutes maintenant.


----------



## locwebster (9 Janvier 2017)

bzhjcc a dit:


> Après deux ans d utilisation ma carte graphique vient de lâcher. Je l'ai déjà changée en janvier et elle est retombée en panne? Je passe chez Apple store la semaine prochaine pour diagnostique.
> Bien que le ginious du bar Apple me certifiait en janvier qu'il n y ait aucun problème j ai des doutes maintenant.



Hello bzhjcc,
as-tu eu un avis de Apple pour finir? Est-ce que ta carte graphique a lâché à cause de l'utilisation en TargetDisplayMode?
Je suis intéressé car j'aimerais connecter un PC gaming sur mon iMac 27" Late2012 via le port MiniDisplay.


----------

